# LT40 powerfeed problem . .



## Kevin

For any LT40/50 owners out there that may have run into this . . . 

I have reverse, up & down, but no forward. It's not a mechanical bind problem either. When I vary the forward speed pot, the IN/Out lights vary in brightness in correspondence to the pot input. I think this means the board is good and the pot bad, but jumping the pot doesn't get me anything forward either. 

I don't get any OV/OL/PWR lights either which is good, right? The troubleshooting manual isn't all that great and I don't have a schematic and since WM isn't available until Monday I figured I gamble one of you LT40 owners might have run into this before. 

It sucks being dead in the water.


----------



## Brink

Electric or hydraulic drive?


----------



## Kevin

It's electric - but you sort of have to be familiar with the WM LT40 power feed circuitry itself.


----------



## Brink

This might help. But then you probable saw it already.

http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=60110.0


----------



## Brink

Update?


----------



## Kevin

It was a bad solenoid, and I had one on the shelf.  Last week a different solenoid had gone out but I had one of those also. One day a few years ago when I on the phone with Woodmizer ordering filters and belts, I asked the guy what are the most common failures and he rattled of a list of about 5 parts and I said "add one of each to my order". 

I need to restock those two solenoids now. So the update is I've been back in business since Monday. Thanks for asking.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Smart man, spare parts on hand! I kinda guessed at a solenoid but I don't know enough about your mills mechanics to speak up. I had hoped that someone that was more familiar with your mill would have chimed in.


----------



## Mizer

Been out of pocket here for a couple days and just saw this. I am glad you got it going. Those dang solenoids can be troublesome for sure. I need to get a couple more to have on hand also.


----------

